# EDNOS - Eating Disorder Not Otherwise Specified



## Eunoia (Nov 14, 2005)

> An eating disorder is an eating disorder, and with it comes the same number of potential health problems for the individual as any other peson with an ED.


(from the 3rd link listed below)

I think there's a lot of misconceptions out there not only about what an eating disorder is (ie. you'll always get the "it's just for attention" or "she's not skinny enough" etc.) but also about those people that are suffering, but don't technically "qualify" for a DSM diagnosis of anorexia or bulimia or even binge-eating disorder. There's so much overlap btwn all of them, but for ex. the fact that someone starves and purges but manages to maintain a close to normal weight doesn't mean they're not in need of help or that things are "okay". Or how many people know about bulimirexia? They're just as "valid" as any other ed or problem. 

Anyways, I think these links are really good at explainig EDNOS (eating disorders not otherwise specified) just to get a general idea:

http://www.something-fishy.org/whatarethey/ednos.php

Eating disorders not otherwise specified

pale-reflections.com


----------



## Diana (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Thanks Eunoia.  It's a good reminder that everything can't be measured.  Measurements are just there to help us make sense of things, but they can't be taken as the end all, be all.  I never actually knew what my BMI was when I was at my lowest weight, but did it really matter?  I was unhealthy physically and mentally and needed help.  It must be so confusing for some people who are suffering an ed.  If they don't meet the criteria then it might motivate them even more to lose weight and they can tell other people that they don't need help.  Well, I'm happy that these things are being more recognized and understood.


----------



## Eunoia (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

more specifically:

ED-NOS

*Definition:*
Over the past few years, clinicians have realized that many people may have variations of disordered eating, yet, they cannot meet full diagnostic criteria for Anorexia and/or Bulimia. It is actually estimated that most people will never fit full criteria. Individuals that meet several of the necessary criteria, but not all specific to either Anorexia Nervosa or Bulimia Nervosa, will be diagnosed with Eating Disorders Not Otherwise Specified. Failure to meet specific criteria for an eating disorder DOES NOT mean that the individual does not have an important and grave disorder. If you or someone you know is struggling with ED-NOS, it is imperative to get treatment as soon as possible.

*DSM IV Clinical Definition:*

1. All of the criteria for Anorexia Nervosa are met except the individual has regular menses.
2. All of the criteria for Anorexia Nervosa are met except that, despite substantial weight loss, the individual's current weight is in the normal range.
3. All of the criteria for Bulimia Nervosa are met except binges occur at a frequency of less than twice a week or for a duration of less than 3 months.
4. An individual of normal body weight who regularly engages in inappropriate compensatory behavior after eating small amounts of food.
5. An individual who repeatedly chews and spits out, but does not swallow, large amounts of food.
6. Binge eating disorder recurrent episodes of binge eating in the absence of the regular use of inappropriate compensatory behaviors characteristic of bulimia nervosa.
 
*Signs and Symptoms of Eating Disorders Not Otherwise Specified:*

The individual will have all signs of Anorexia Nervosa, but will still have a monthly menstrual cycle
The individual may actively participate in some anorexic behaviors, as well as some bulimic behaviors (also known as bulimarexia).
The individual may be actively suffering from anorexic behaviors, yet will not be 15% or less of ideal body weight (still normal weight).
The individual will chew food, yet spits it out prior to swallowing (a refusal to swallow the food).
The individual who is suffering from Bulimia will binge less than two times a week for less than three months.


----------



## healthbound (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Hey Eunoia,

I'm glad you posted this.? I'll look at the links in more detail tomorrow as well.

I am still confused about which category I fall into -or even if I fall into any category.

I binge often, but do not purge.? This has caused me rapid weight gain, health problems and great discomfort (physically, mentally and emotionally), particularly over the last year.? I didn't realize how bad it was until recently.? I actually had never really paid much attention to eating disorders (I've had lots of other things like anxiety and depression to focus on, lol) until I recently saw an episode of Intervention  where they were following a woman with bulimia.

When I saw her behaviours, mannerisms and thoughts (she was telling the camera what she was thinking throughout her binging and purging rituals) I was really shocked and disturbed because I felt like I was looking at myself.

Except for one part --- the purging. I don't release anything - I just keep stuffing and stuffing.

I talked to my therapist about it and she seemed pretty concerned. I think she's been waiting for me to bring it up -because I know she could see the weight gain. Anyway, we're going to talk more about it. After seeing that episode, I began cutting my meal portions in half and really trying to be conscious of the quality of food (ie: healthy), taste, taking breaks, breathing more and trying to recognize when I've actually had enough and then stopping. Before I saw the episode, I knew there was something "wrong" in that area, but I was pretty disconnected from it and it didn't really cross my mind that I might have an eating disorder. I still don't even know if I do?

Yeesh. This is still really new for me and I feel uncomfortable talking about it. Anyway, I'm sure it falls under over eating or food addiction or something. I haven't read much about it yet, I just know that it's not anorexia or bulimia and thought it might fall under the "other" category.


----------



## Eunoia (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

hey healthbound....
I really hope that you can work this out w/ your therapist for your physical and emotional health. ed's are such a vicious cycle, it's tough to get out of that yourself even _if_ you're actually willing to admit there's a problem or motivated enough to get help. I think if the binging serves a purpose and has also caused you to put on more weight than usual and concerns you, it may very well be a good idea to discuss this more w/ your therapist... I know it's confusing not knowing which 'category' you belong to or if you belong to any at all, hence why I posted the info about ED-NOS. I have been there myself, finding myself swinging back and forth or combining two or meeting all the criteria in one except for one part etc.... and it's frustrating b/c you know _something_ is wrong, and there is, even though it may not be a clear cut answer. here's some more info, hope it helps...

Binge Eating Disorder
*Definition:*
Binge eating disorder (bingeing) is still a relatively new diagnosed eating disorder. It is estimated that more individuals battle with this eating disorder than with any of the others. This disorder is similar to _bulimia_ in regards to consuming large quantities of food while feeling a complete lack of control. However, different from bulimia, the individual will not purge the food that was consumed during the binge. When in the binge, he/she no longer feels full and will continue to eat until the point of uncomfortable pain. Following the binge comes feelings of guilt and shame, followed by anxiety and even depression.


*DSM IV Clinical Definition:* 
*1.* Recurrent episodes of binge eating characterized by BOTH of the following:

Eating in a discrete amount of time (within a 2 hour period), an amount that is definitely larger than most people would eat during a similar time period.
Sense of lack of control over eating during an episode.
*2.* Binge eating episodes are associated with three (or more) of the following:

Eating much more rapidly than normal.
Eating until uncomfortably full.
Eating large amounts of food when not hungry.
Eating alone because of being embarrassed by how much one is eating.
Feeling disgust with oneself, depressed, or guilty after overeating.
*3.* Marked distress regarding binge eating is present.
*4.* The binge eating occurs, on average, at least 2 days a week for 6 months.
*5.* The binge eating is not associated with the regular use of inappropriate compensatory behaviors (e.g. purging, fasting, compulsive exercising).


*Signs and Symptoms of Binge Eating Disorder:*

Rapid weight gain 
Eating large quantities of food even when not hungry 
Disgust and shame after overeating 
Depressed and anxious mood 
Eating food to the point that one is uncomfortable and even in pain 
Going from one diet to the next constantly 
Feeling out of control over food 
Eating late at night 
Hiding food around the home, anticipating the binge 
Does not use any measures (whatsoever) to purge the binged food 
Constant weight fluctuations 
Sexual avoidance 
Exhibits an abnormally low self-esteem 
Attributes any successes or failures to weight 
Avoids many social situations 
Uses food as a "drug": self-medicate


*Medical Complications of Binge Eating Disorder:*

Obesity 
Diabetes 
Osteoarthritis 
High Blood Pressure and Cholesterol 
Chronic Kidney problems/failure 
Menstrual Irregularities 
Suicidal thoughts and attempts 
Coronary disease 
Gallbladder disease 
Certain types of cancer 
death


----------



## healthbound (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Hey Eunoia,

Thanks for your reply. This is all relatively new to me --- I mean, admitting it, putting a name to it and reading about it. I am definitely interested to read more and will talk more about it with my therapist. I had so many mixed thoughts and feelings about seeing that episode that I think I might have swung the other way and ate very little. It was like I didn't want to have this problem so I thought if I ate way less then, maybe I could just get rid of it with a little self control. It wasn't until days later when I realized I had REALLY cut my portions down and I don't think I was eating enough. Maybe I'm still not. I'm not sure. That's why I'm looking forward to learning a bit more about it.

It's kind of strange - it's a relief to finally be "out with it", but it's also very nerve-racking. I mean, I think I really hate that I've ALSO got a problem with food. It bothers me so much because I can't just abstain from it, or hide from it. I HAVE TO eat...and therefore, I HAVE TO learn how to do this in moderation. I find that daunting and for some reason I feel angry about it.

Anyway according to the clinical definition and signs/symptoms you posted, I need to pay attention to this. Urgh. It seems like everything is a challenge lately. :|


----------



## Eunoia (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

? :-(? I didn't mean to make you more worried or upset you, I only remembered seeing that the website where I got the criteria from is really good in terms of explaining various ed's and binge ed was one of them... but I mean it's all a bunch of criteria really, only an actual psychologist can diagnose you and then you can go from there... also, eating disorders are on an extreme like many other disorders, so a lot of it comes down to finding the right balance btwn eating enough but not too much, eating healthy, balanced meals and exercising in moderation- b/c as you said, you _need_ food... 'proper' serving sizes and 'good' food can be confusing to figure out, I posted some link to the food pyramid somewhere on here, I'll try to find it- the site has a lot of tips, ideas to get you started and give you some idea, but again, talking to your doctor would be a good idea on top of any info on here.... it might also be more about having _some_ kind of problem w/ food that has similarities to say this ed but isn't one per say, ie. people who are chronic dieters have _a_ problem but they wouldn't be considered to have an ed... I was skimming over your posts about which meds you're taking and I don't know anything about that but do you think all of this could be related to either a med that you're taking or the anxiety? or even just feeling depressed and finding comfort in food this past little while?


----------



## healthbound (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Nooooo...
You didn't make me more worried and you definitely haven't upset me   

I was grateful that you posted the criteria and symptoms and found it to be a bit of a relief :| I'm just frustrated right now at this point in my life -in general. And although the eating issue is scary, I am very glad it's out on the table.

I do think I'm having some issues with my medication and I have been experiencing heightened anxiety lately, but the food issue has been just under the surface for a while now. However, I don't think it's been very serious until the past couple of years. I literally put on almost 40lbs in a very short period of time and I've been struggling to stop gaining. I feel horrible, non of my clothes fit and I won't even meet friends because I'm so embarrassed and I don't want them to see me this way. This has happened once before when I was pregnant -I put on over 70lbs. I lost it after my son's father and I broke up and just stayed active and ate healthy until a couple of years ago. I noticed that I began to put the weight on gradually until about a year ago when I increased my medications and was at my lowest ---so, I didn't drink anymore. I'm thinking I substituted the alcohol with food. I wasn't drinking everyday, but it was more often than I felt good about.

Anyway, it could be a combination of the medication and my over-eating. I think I've just picked up different coping mechanisms over the years - and maybe it doesn't even matter very much which substance or activity I'm using - if it's destructive or in excess - it's harmful.

Now I'm rambling...I need bed. But, thank you for replying - this is a new area for me :hello:

I noticed


----------



## fancy792 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

For all readers like myself that needs to get extra info :study:;

EDNOS

An Eating Disorder Not Otherwise Specified (EDNOS) is a term used when the sufferer clearly has disordered eating, yet does not meet some of the diagnostic criteria for any one specific condition. This is also sometimes known as an "atypical" eating disorder. For example, a person could show all of the psychological signs of anorexia and be losing weight, but is still menstruating and is not yet underweight for their height.

The term "Eating Disorder Not Otherwise Specified" comes about because a doctor, when making an assessment of a patient, only has certain diagnostic criteria to go by. If the patient meets some but not all of the criteria, he may diagnose an EDNOS.

Situations where a doctor may diagnosis an EDNOS include:

  The patient has a negative body image, is fasting regularly and appears to be losing weight... but is still menstrauting.

  The patient is purging after eating large meals and believes they are fat when it is clear to everyone else they are not... but they aren't binging and the purging is not always frequent.

  The patient is binging on large quantities of food... but this is only happening occasionally, even though they have put weight on.

In all three examples above, the individual IS suffering from an eating disorder. Practically speaking, they are suffering from anorexia in the first instance, bulimia in the second and binge-eating disorder in the third. However, diagnostically speaking, they have atypical types of eating disorder. In many situations, it simply means that the illness has been caught early, before more serious symptoms have started to show.

An eating disorder is an eating disorder, and with it comes the same number of potential health problems for the individual as any other peson with an ED.

This came from this webpage: pale-reflections.com


----------



## Lost (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

I just came across this thread - and now I have a name for my disorder - Binge Eating Disorder. 

Thanks for this info.

And the symtoms really scare me, since I've been getting very thirsty recently, and often drink gallons and gallons, and then rush to the bathroom a hundred times... and someone told me it's a sign of being diabetic... Am too worried to go the doctor and have a blood test...


----------



## ThatLady (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Lost, excessive thirst CAN be a symptom of diabetes, but that isn't necessarily the case. The only way you can know for sure is to see your doctor for blood tests. I can sure understand being reluctant to find out if you have diabetes; yet, if you don't know you can't do anything about it. Diabetes can be treated, and the treatment doesn't necessarily involve giving yourself insulin injections. Sometimes, a simple change of diet and more exercise will solve the problem. There are also oral medications that work for many.

Believe me, it's best to bite the bullet and find out where you stand.


----------



## Lost (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

Yeah, I know you're right. Thanks for pushing me, ThatLady. 
It's always nice having someone who cares.   

(I think I'm gonna look more up about diabetes though first...)


----------



## healthbound (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: EDNOS- in case you're wondering*

And don't forget that excessive thirst can be a symptom of other things as well. I have a potassium deficiency and experience excessive thirst. At one point I was totally convinced that I had diabetes. I got tested, but it was negative. I hope you're able to get it checked out soon


----------



## ShotsieGirl (Feb 5, 2007)

yes Lost you most definately have signs of a diabetic. I only know due to the fact I was where u are 4 yrs. ago. Wow all I wanted was gallons of liquid & someone to fix my pee-pee....  Go be checked please, it's a simple test. Do so before you end up as I did insulin dependant.

good luck LYNN


----------

